# THE RUNWAY > Family Travel Forum >  where best place did you go to travel?

## starstivee

I have traveled many places in the world. Here are some of my most favorite places where I had traveled and enjoyed my holidays:


1. Maldives
2. Turkey
3. Melbourne
4. Cape Town
5. Dubai

----------


## Sharon

Have you tried safari at Kruger national park in South africa?

----------


## ryanhollmans

Traveling is one of my favorite hobbies. I have traveled various places like Dubai, Cape Town, Switzerland, Australia, Mauritius etc. These places are really awesome and perfect for traveling purpose.

----------


## byronaldis

If you plan your travel destination then considered about Mauritius because it is one of the best and ideal place to stay and you will enjoy the sea, sun and the beach. I know very well it's very small island but it makes your your trip truly memorable.

----------


## GFI

Well, I have a big list of that places where I visited in my whole life but I shared with you some of them which are Switzerland, Dubai, Pakistan, Malaysia, Nepal, Australia etc.

----------


## rajnish

Yes all places mentioned by you are good and best option for travelling.

----------


## peterlee

I love Maldives and Thailand. These two place are very close to nature and one can enjoy his holidays at the edge by visiting these two destinations. I am a big fan of beaches so I love these spots.

----------


## crabiajohan

i like to visit the most famous area in the world that is orlando florida in usa. there are many attractive places like international drive, universal studios, disney world,  seaworld .

----------


## crabiajohan

orlando florida is the world famous destination that are best suitable and comfortable place for staying in vacation with family and friends .
holiday inn express hotel kissimmee and Holiday inn express hotel universal studios

----------


## searchnmeet

I love new Zealand and Europe, every 5 to 6 month i go there and enjoy my life.

----------


## Aayan

Journey  makes one meek. You see what a tiny place you take up in the humanity.You have to try Cairo,Riyadh and Doha.

----------


## sarah

I have traveled various places like Dubai, Cape Town, Switzerland, Australia, Mauritius. These places are really awesome and perfect for traveling. Traveling is one of my favorite hobbies.

----------


## sarah

I have a big list of that places where I visited in my whole life but I shared with you some of them which are Switzerland, Dubai, Malaysia, Australia .

----------


## davidsmith36

I love traveling and planning for a long weekend. Please suggest me the place. Its confusion between Melbourne And Capetown.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Our top pick of the best see places in India, including Delhi, Agra, Jaipur, Varanasi, ... quite pleasant with typically sunny days though the mercury does drop at night. ... In Srinagar you can visit Asia's largest tulip garden with the flowers in full of greatness.

----------


## orlandolimo

The city of Orlando is located in one of the world's most visited tourist regions, which draws tens of million visitors every year. Among its principal tourist attractions are Walt Disney World, SeaWorld Orlando, and Universal Orlando. Within easy reach, too, is the Kennedy Space Center on Cape Canaveral. The establishment of these mega-amusement parks has encouraged other investors, and there are tens of thousands hotel and motel beds in the Orlando area, thousands of restaurants, countless golf courses, and numerous other attractions great and small.Orlando has a subtropical climate with hot and rainy weather from May to October and cooler temperatures from November to April that brings less frequent rainfall. The city is also at risk for hurricanes due to its location.

----------


## sankalppatil732

The outbreak of the Ebola virus in West Africa has, unfortunately for other areas of the continent, had a knock-on effect in terms of bookings for 2015. So listen up: London, Madrid and Paris are hundreds of miles closer to the outbreak in West Africa than East Africas tourism heartland. Africa is a massive continent  so youll be doing yourself and tourism in East Africa a favour if you take advantage of the cracking deals on offer to Kenya, Uganda, Tanzania and the rest of the region. And in the process experience some of the worlds great wonders, from gorilla encounters to Rift Valley scenery to squeaky-sanded beaches.

----------


## steffidsouza46

I did a solo motorcycle trip in December, 2015 (one of many) in India It's how you enjoy your trip that make it fun rather than the place itself. Make time to know the local too and you shall be fun. Happy travelling!!!

----------


## KindaichiShota

- Tokyo (my hometown haha)
- Hanoi, Vietnam
- Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam
- Bangkok
- London, England

----------


## mildr

Thanks, everyone for the advice! My favorite place: Maldives

----------


## cindrellajames

I have been lucky to have visited many exciting places worldwide, but the place I enjoyed the most is Rio de Janeiro. The city is beautiful, the people are warm and welcoming, and the beaches are stunning. I had a wonderful time there.

----------


## mccartytorres9

good share

----------

